# Shrink Tubing



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Does anyone know where shrink tubing can be purchased in the Washington metro area? I need a piece that is about 40 inches long and maybe 1.75 in diameter.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Your best bet would be to try an electrical contractor's supply house. Make sure you refer to it as heat shrink tubing. 3M makes some that works great for rods. Hope this helps.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Aero, I am across the river in Loudoun Va.
I can get some if you are ever over this way.
hooper


----------

